# MSI GL62 6QF-628 Gaming Notebook (GTX 960M)



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2016)

MSI has a solid entry to mid-range gaming laptops in the GL62 6QF-628. Packed with an Intel quad-core Core i5 6300HQ, GeForce GTX 960M 2GB dedicated graphics processor, and a host of other features, it delivers solid value for gamers on the go.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jism (Apr 27, 2016)

That battery location, right behind it's heatspreaders is'nt really comfert. A long heat around batterys is a technically no-go and will shorten battery life.

The same applies to battery's in cars. The hotter they get the shorter their lifespan.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2016)

Jism said:


> That battery location, right behind it's heatspreaders is'nt really comfert. A long heat around batterys is a technically no-go and will shorten battery life.
> 
> The same applies to battery's in cars. The hotter they get the shorter their lifespan.


Car batteries are not LiPos. Lipos are actually good for fairly high temps, and are recommended in most situations to be heated to 35c before use in order to optimize power output. Many have max temps in the range of 140f-160f


----------



## Jism (Apr 27, 2016)

> LiPo batteries should be charged within a temperature range of 0C to 50C. Batteries charged outside this temperature range may experience leakage, heat generation or cell damage.




Somewhere on this page a more detailled text. I'm pretty sure at full load that laptop exceeds 50 degrees easily, knowing how handicapped laptop cooling can be. Esp. when fans get stuck with dust.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2016)

Jism said:


> Somewhere on this page a more detailled text. I'm pretty sure at full load that laptop exceeds 50 degrees easily, knowing how handicapped laptop cooling can be. Esp. when fans get stuck with dust.


I hear what you are saying, but 50c is uncomfortable on your lap.  In all seriousness though, this is pretty standard fare for any laptop/notebook/tablet. They usually have sensors in place to prevent such issues (not sure on specifics on this one since I didn't write the review). I do have pretty good general knowledge on LiPos though; use them in other hobbies in all sorts of voltages, packaging, sizes, and current ratings.

The battery in this notebook looks to be shielded a bit from internal heat by a plastic shield. Kind of looks like 6x 18650 batteries, commonly used battery in laptops for ages (and also in vaping gear).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2016)

bottom does not get hot unless running CPU + GPU compute loads aka FPU only etc, almost all heat is exhausted straight out the back. On top of that using the Cooler Boost feature drops temps by a good 15'C under general usage aka netflix / web browsing / etc avg temps for GPU / CPU with the laptop silent are around 40c depending on environment.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 27, 2016)

Is it IPS or TN panel? Would be nice to have some pics about viewing angles, and brightness during day/sun. 

Nice review otherwise. Hope TPU will get more laptop reviews in the future.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2016)

Thats the idea, @Ferrum Master, Its all still a work in progress but the general idea is to get some more samples in.

As for TN vs IPS it is a TN panel but a good one. View angles are not spectacular but color reproduction is above average and while i personally find looking at older TN panels to be fatiguing the MSI's TN panel did not strain my eyes as much as my older secondary Samsung TN panels from 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm interested in picking up something in the next year (once 14/16nm GPUs arrive) similar to this to replace my 2013 CyberPowerPC Fangbook HX6-110 (MSI MS-16GC chassis, i7-4700MQ, GTX 765M, 16GB Ripjaws @ 1866MHz CL10, Samsung 850 EVO 500GB mSATA + Mushkin Atlas 240GB mSATA + 2TB Seagate 5400RPM) but I'm feeling weary of the warranty stickers nowadays. I also still really like the design of my current notebook with its easy access door, beautiful SteelSeries keyboard before they went with the silly font on the keycaps, aluminum palm rest cover, etc. I'm happy they at least went with dual fans on these new models as both my CPU and GPU could be overclocked substantially, but are held back by my single fan heatsink and actual board power limitations (overclocking the GPU too much causes the laptop to slowly drain the battery during gaming). The price seems really good as well, though I only paid $960 for my notebook on Newegg before upgrading stuff.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 28, 2016)

laptop reviews!!
nice one 

some notes thou.
in introduction msrp is 899$ in conclusion price is 799$ which one is correct.

quoted weight is for laptop only or for laptop+power brick. it will be good to have quoted weight of the charger too cause some time it can add a lot. for example i have old qosmio x300 and charger is about 1kg which added to 4.5kg of the laptop is about 25% increase of the weight you have to carry around


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 28, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> for example i have old qosmio x300 and charger is about 1kg which added to 4.5kg of the laptop is about 25% increase of the weight you have to carry around



I measured the weight of the AC adapter for my notebook that I mentioned above (essentially an MSI GE60 but the barebone version put together by CyberPowerPC) and it only weighs 1.2lbs (0.55kg). I did own a Satellite X205-SLi4 (a beautiful lemon thanks to the pair of bad GeForce 8600M GTs I had replaced four times) and still have the heavy 180w brick somewhere.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 28, 2016)

pretty decent spec mid-range laptop, with ample ports & good panel. But, if they ditch the ODD in favor for an external unit like what Lenovo did to their performance Y-Series lineup, it should keep the unit both slim & it will weigh under 2.2kg min.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> laptop reviews!!
> nice one
> 
> some notes thou.
> ...



MSRP is $899 but currently it can be found at retail on sale for $799 on newegg. thus the two different numbers.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the review. 
- Suggestion: If you can't dock it, it's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (imho)

- Honest question: What's the point of a gaming laptop, if you can't game on it for an hour, unless it plugged into the wall?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 28, 2016)

it's for those who wanna game on the go, since it's kinda silly to bring your desktop everywhere u go. Besides, it doubles as your spare PC if the desktop ever runs into issues.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 28, 2016)

I never took gaming laptops seriously and I probably never will. But I'm sure Polaris and Pascal will lift gaming laptops way above their current level.


----------



## Warrgarbl (May 2, 2016)

Up until 2 months ago I worked as a repair technician on, among two other brands, MSI. I do not and did not work for MSI, though. If there is something more detailed about the insides you'd like to know feel free to ask. That being said my personal opinion on these devices is that they have a very nice screen, a great, although sadly non-standard layout keyboard and decent performance. I especially like the touchpad for its two nice buttons (I hate clickpads, and MSI's clickpads were horrible in the past). Speaking from the repair side we did not have them here often, which hints at decent longevity. Hard to tell, though, since I do not know the overall numbers sold ofc


----------



## Chustro (Jun 20, 2016)

Warrgarbl said:


> Up until 2 months ago I worked as a repair technician on, among two other brands, MSI. I do not and did not work for MSI, though. If there is something more detailed about the insides you'd like to know feel free to ask. That being said my personal opinion on these devices is that they have a very nice screen, a great, although sadly non-standard layout keyboard and decent performance. I especially like the touchpad for its two nice buttons (I hate clickpads, and MSI's clickpads were horrible in the past). Speaking from the repair side we did not have them here often, which hints at decent longevity. Hard to tell, though, since I do not know the overall numbers sold ofc


Hi, I'm planning to buy this laptop but I have a question you may be able to resolve.
I want to replace the optical drive with an SSD + Caddy, is that possible to do without breaking the warranty sticker? I guess so looking the photos of the review, but I want to be sure that I can replace that drive and still maintain the warranty.
Thank you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2016)

Opening up the laptop to add an SSD will void the warranty as one of the screws that needs to be removed is directly under a warranty sticker.


----------



## Chustro (Jun 20, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Opening up the laptop to add an SSD will void the warranty as one of the screws that needs to be removed is directly under a warranty sticker.


I mean, looking at the review it seems like you can remove the optical drive without actually opening the laptop thus breaking the warranty sticker. That's what I'd want to confirm

BTW, thanks for the review, it's nice

Edit: I mean this: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GL62_6QF-628/images/teardown4.jpg it seems like there's no need of removing the screw under the warranty sticker to do that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2016)

in theory you could slot a drive in but good luck getting it properly seated in such a tiny space. unless I am missing something?


Notice there is an m.2 slot here for an ssd, however due to its location being perpendicular to the opening you cant just slot a drive in without removing the entire back. Slotting in a drive in the Optical area should be possible but theres nothing there to really anchor it in place or otherwise secure it.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GL62_6QF-628/images/teardown8.jpg


----------



## Chustro (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for your response, that helped a lot.
I know about the M.2 slot but I already have the Sata SSD plus I know you can't install a M.2 SSD without avoiding warranty. For fitting the SSD in the drive slot I'd use a caddy (something like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056EW4A4/?tag=tec06d-20) I already have too, I installed those in another laptop and I'm then moving them to the new one.
So I guess it's possible to install that SSD there and still keep the warranty  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 21, 2016)

Ah yes in with the above caddy it should be possible without to much fuss from what I remember sadly I have return the units after review so i cannot go back to verify. But from a quick look it should all work out fine.


----------



## Chustro (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice, so thanks again.
I'll buy it and edit this message to confirm it when I have it


----------



## Virdelynov (Jun 22, 2016)

so we must broke the warranty seal to upgrade the RAM?


----------



## Frick (Jun 22, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Opening up the laptop to add an SSD will void the warranty as one of the screws that needs to be removed is directly under a warranty sticker.



This is just horrible.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Virdelynov said:


> so we must broke the warranty seal to upgrade the RAM?


Yes, there are no access hatches to remove, the entire base must be taken off.


----------



## Chustro (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know how to edit my last message so I post a new one:
I can confirm that you can replace the optical drive with an SSD with a caddy (it must be 9,5mm) so you can have a SATA SSD running alongside the HDD without breaking the warranty sticker. However, note that optical drive's SATA link is SATAII, not SATAIII


----------



## Reaver101 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have had this kick ass laptop for about 2 months and I love it. I just ordered the Samsung 950 pro PCI-E SSD for the empty M.2 slot that MSI left available. As for adding RAM or SSD, I talked to not 1 but 2 MSI reps about that and they both told me, "not to worry about the warranty sticker" that I'd still be covered under warranty unless I "damaged hardware". So I obviously am stoked.


----------



## Reaver101 (Aug 14, 2016)

I talked to 2 MSI reps about this. I initially called MSI support about the win10 BSoD. After it was all resolved I was asked if there was anything else, so I brought up adding a Samsung 950 Pro PCI-E SSD and 8 more gigs of RAM. He (MSI rep) said YES, no prob, I could and should. When I brought up the giant VOID warranty if removed sticker, I was told that I should just ignore the sticker and it would not affect my warranty "as long as I didn't damage anything" while installing the SSD or RAM. I even called back just to ask about adding the SSD and was told more oor less the same thing. Anyone else asked?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2016)

Reaver101 said:


> I talked to 2 MSI reps about this. I initially called MSI support about the win10 BSoD. After it was all resolved I was asked if there was anything else, so I brought up adding a Samsung 950 Pro PCI-E SSD and 8 more gigs of RAM. He (MSI rep) said YES, no prob, I could and should. When I brought up the giant VOID warranty if removed sticker, I was told that I should just ignore the sticker and it would not affect my warranty "as long as I didn't damage anything" while installing the SSD or RAM. I even called back just to ask about adding the SSD and was told more oor less the same thing. Anyone else asked?



Technically in the USA those warranty stickers are against the law however that doesn't stop vendors from using them or attempting to force the issue. MSI is a bit more lax but that can change at any time something worth keeping in mind no matter the make model or manufacturer.


----------



## Warrgarbl (Aug 14, 2016)

Woops, somehow I wasn't notified of replies to this thread... As I mentioned earlier I work at a company that handles MSI support and I used to work on MSI repairs. Our service center disregards the warranty stickers. We are in no way obliged to deny warranty when those are broken. For us, it's more of a clue that the customer had his fingers inside the device, but it's not a basis for voiding the warranty. In Germany, at least, the stickers do not hold up in court. I suspect this holds true for most countries.

Actually, I have written to my technical contact at MSI about this a while back, and they confirmed our approach. So do not worry too much about the warranty seals, you'll only get into trouble if there are tool marks all over the device and its insides and something broke that is likely to break during (or following) "unprofessional" disassembly.


----------

